# 357 magnum???



## TheDeerCommander (Jul 7, 2014)

Would you guys hunt with a 357. mag for deer? The reason I ask is because I'm thinking about getting one as a sidearm but also wanted to know if it had enough stopping power to take down a deer ETHICALLY within 50 yards? The reason I will use it as a sidearm is because I've had run-ins with hogs on my property and they didn't favor my side. I just want something that is less than the hand-grinding rounds of a 44 and has an all around stopping power from bigger small game to big game. 
P.S.- I won't be hunting bear, elk, moose, or anything like that.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 7, 2014)

Keep it within a reasonable range and yes, it is effective.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 7, 2014)

I would, and have but, chose other. .44 mag would be much better for hogs and deer.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 7, 2014)

Look at a 41 mag. Some say its a better 44 mag than the 44 mag?
In a Blackhawk or similar handgun it's a proven killer. But not as much recoil as a 44.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 7, 2014)

I chose other because better choices are available.  Will a .357 kill a deer at fifty yards, absolutely.  I know for a fact it will kill one at 45.


----------



## trial&error (Jul 7, 2014)

I have and do use 357 mag within my limitations.  I don't care for the 44 recoil either, hunt with what you want.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 7, 2014)

I do carry a 6" barrel .357 and am quite comfortable to 40+ yds,
and use handloaded lead bullets......


----------



## The Longhunter (Jul 7, 2014)

What's "ethical" mean to you?

The gun can for sure kill a deer, but it comes down to how good a shot ARE YOU at 50 yards.  Having shot competition for several years, there are very few people who can place all their shots competently at 50 yards.

IMO a .44 is a better carry gun if one of the primary goals is to deer hunt with it.  I carry a .44 most of the time, loaded with romping stomping Lead flat points, and then load it with .44 spec. for every day messing around.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes it will kill a deer quickly if you place the right bullet in the right spot.

Would I pick it as a primary hunting handgun? No, much better choices out there, .41 and .44 mag and 10mm to name a few but the same thing applies about making a good shot.


----------



## Tomcatt57 (Jul 8, 2014)

I chose "other" because I think the .41 or .44 are better choices...
Tomcatt


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 9, 2014)

.357 cause it's wht I got and I shoot it well enough to keep 5-6 within a coffee saucer at 25 yards....but if I had a 44, then that is what it would be.  And for what it is worth....one of the most comfortable recoil guns I have ever owned or shot was a 4" 44mag....it might just be me but they do not recoil as sharply as a 357....to me they have more of a slow rolling back, where a 357 has that quick pop...but I am not real recoil shy either and rather enjoy a the feel of some thunder in my hands.  I shot a friends .500S&W and thought I had found a long lost girlfriend-too bad I can't afford one.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jul 9, 2014)

*6" barrel and great sights*

I think a .357 magnum revolver with a 6" or 8" barrel and good sights or optics that give you groups no larger than 8" at 50 yards would be an "acceptable" choice for a deer hunting handgun for up to 50 yards.

It would be a "good" choice for out to 25 yards.

All this is assuming you have the skills to consistently keep all your shots in small groups right where you expect them to impact.  You should have no problem hitting a paper plate every time, and not just nicking the edge, but hitting near the center.

Naturally, you should avoid rear end or quartering-away shots.  Know the deer's anatomy and shoot for the internal organs and structures you want to hit.

My cousin did a few years of pistol--only hunting with a .357 revolver with an 8" barrel, shooting from a tree stand in the woods and with all his deer at 30 yards or less. They were all good clean kills.  Same results with a 1911 pistol in .45 with a red dot sight.


----------



## rvick (Jul 10, 2014)

I finish lots of standing wounded deer with a 357 SIG (Glock 23) while my dog has them bayed. It always does the job quite well with a high shoulder, double lung shot. Most of these deer drop in their tracks. My friend also uses a 357 SIG in the compact Glock (27?) & is very happy with it. Very light recoil in these autos. Most shots are less than 50 yards.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 10, 2014)

Vague question.....so a little in depth answer.

357 mag has plenty.......HOWEVER,

There are tons of variables.
1st off, we must assume you are an excellent shot at 50 yards.  Softball size grouping at 50 yards is sufficient.
Barrel length of 6" or greater.
Furthermore, 357 mag can come in many different power levels and bullet types.  Pick a proven load and bullet type and that should be good.

and YES, there are far better handgun cartridges, however, for whatever reason this member said "357 mag".  Perhaps he already has a 357 or is comfortable w/the recoil vs another caliber.

----my humble 2 cents.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yep... I use one not because I'm recoil sensitive but having
small hands that's about all I can physically "hold on to"
well enough for good shot placement.

And there are PLENTY of factory and almost infinite hand loads
that are more than satisfactory.

For fun.. Bing or Google "Strasbourg goat tests" 
Different handgun rounds tested on 160 pound goats
to simulate human heart/lung capacity in order to evaluate
the best "man stopper". The took a lot of measurements
such as time for heart to stop and all that jazz.

The .357 came in first or second I believe and was 94% or
97% in the ranking.

160 pound goat errr... deer is not a problem for a .357
in handgun range.

That's all I use. Have not lost one so far.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 13, 2014)

Big7 said:


> Yep... I use one not because I'm recoil sensitive but having
> small hands that's about all I can physically "hold on to"
> well enough for good shot placement.
> 
> ...



Good point....
http://guninstructor.net/Strasborg_Tests.pdf


----------



## RNC (Jul 13, 2014)

357 or maybe a Glock 20 10mm


----------



## 660griz (Jul 14, 2014)

Not sure what that test tells you. I can't find any distance from shooter to goat. 

"Based on the results of these tests, this committee strongly opposes the use of:
(l) All handgun ammunition under .45 caliber which utilizes round nosed bullets.
(2) Any of the so-called, "deep-penetrating" ammunition loaded with “expanding" hollow point bullets. These bullets consistently penetrated not only the animal, but the 6-inchthick
backup gelatin behind the animal. Ammunition employing the two bullet types mentioned above consistently scored the longest incapacitation times of all the ammunition tested."

"Because of the high probability of rib impact, a single handgun bullet cannot be counted on to immediately incapacitate an individual. Multiple rounds should be fired."


----------



## Big7 (Jul 14, 2014)

One in the boiler will do the trick.


----------



## Glock20SF (Sep 15, 2014)

I am in the "usually a .40 caliber" carry/hunt camp.  Having said that, I have a S&W 27 6" with 357 Mag 158 grain SP bullets that definitely has deer gun written all over it.  Not too sure when that will be, after all, my 480 Ruger and 500 Linebaugh need hunt time too.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 15, 2014)

I have had .357mag go clean through deer and hogs.  Is easily good enough at ranges <50 yards and more if you can shoot accurately enough.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 16, 2014)

Wouldn't be my first choice, but it will kill a deer with the right load and bullet. And for what its worth, I just don't notice much recoil difference in a .357 and a .44-my SBH .44 I had was very comfortable to shoot.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 21, 2014)

Plenty.


----------



## smoothie (Oct 6, 2014)

Definitely a fine choice for what you want. Buy some 38's to "plink" out of it when ya want some cheap fun. I cant shoot off hand very well and carry a blackhawk for those close and wide right shots.


----------

